# Hawthorn Woods - Snow-ex SP 6000



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Over the last 3 years I have tore this unit apart, sand blasted it, put in a new auger, shaker and replaced misc. rusted out pieces. Last year I replaced the entire wiring harness($600) and put in a new controller($550). I have about what it would cost to purchase this unit new, over the last 3 years, I will sell it for $2,000.00.

I am switching over to residential driveways only, so that is why I am selling it. I had one commercial account that it was purchased for and I have decided not to renew this contract, as I make more $'s plowing driveways.

You can contact me through this site and or email me at: [email protected]

Chuck B.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Pictures? And I'm assuming this is Hawthorn Woods Illinois?


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

I moved from Hawthorn Woods to Lake Zurich, but its still the same zip code, so its in the same area. 

The salter is in storage, but I can get some if you really want them. The unit looks like a good used salter.


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Here are some pictures. I did add a custom plug for the spinner, as the original plug sucks!


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

This unit is still for sale. 

Great unit with no issues, plug and go!


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Bump to the top!


----------

